# Best memory card for the t3i?



## Drummer829

Me and the girlfriend just got a new canon rebel t3i.  I saw that the class 10 is recommended for the best video.  However, I was searching and found the sandisk ultra and then the sandisk extreme.  Both class 10, but I have no idea what the difference is and if one works better with the t3i.  does the mb/s matter or what is recommended? Also, should i use one for soley videos and a different one for photos?  any recommendations would be helpful!


----------



## stevensondrive

Looks like you are on the right track. I used Sandisk class 10 cards in my T3i while I had it. I never used the extreme and never had a problem. 

Congrats on the new camera!


----------



## PropilotBW

Don't buy mass storage!!  4 or 8 gigs maximum.  If you haven't had a card fail yet, it probably will happen sometime.   I have an 8Gb that just failed.  I'm glad it wasn't my 32Gb, but makes me wonder why I bought the 32 in the first place.


----------



## DorkSterr

Any class 10 from SanDisk.  Been using SanDisk for 10-15 never fail me.


----------



## table1349

This would be the best:
Lexar 256GB SDXC Memory Card Professional Class 10

Do you really need the best???


----------



## Drummer829

gryphonslair99 said:


> This would be the best:
> Lexar 256GB SDXC Memory Card Professional Class 10
> 
> Do you really need the best???



Oh geez.  Maybe I should of specified what is recommended or what will work without the camera having to stop recording when recording a video


----------



## Drummer829

Transcend - 16 GB Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) - 1 Card/1 Pack - TS16GSDHC10U1

I was planning on buying this one.  I've read that transcend is pretty good and it seems cheaper than the others


----------



## Rocketman1978

Always used Transcend class 10's here without issue.


----------



## table1349

Drummer829 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the best:
> Lexar 256GB SDXC Memory Card Professional Class 10
> 
> Do you really need the best???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez.  Maybe I should of specified what is recommended or what will work without the camera having to stop recording when recording a video
Click to expand...


If you ask for the "best" it will get pointed out to you. The best and suitable often are not the same thing.


----------

